# At least its a flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My baits were not very active last night.
Big bluegill and only movement was a large
channel cat maybe 12 pounds and this flathead.










Still waiting on OGF to get new blue hats.
This one needs an oil change










Water is cooling and it is time for flathead fishermen
to get after them.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish Robby, like the yellow splashes on the side. Its looking like as soon as im done chasing geese it will be prime time!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Nice fish! Lol, that fish is most likely larger than the last 3 flatties I have caught combined!


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Good one ;;;Flats are Caddies for sure reguardless of size


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice flattie!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brock

It is too bad the colors and patterns change on the flathead.
Next summer that fish cannot be identified by the yellow 
slashes on the side.

I do think we have caught 4 this year with enough
distinctive marks to identify.


----------

